
Revealed: How one Amazon Kindle scam made millions of dollars - cpeterso
http://www.zdnet.com/article/exclusive-inside-a-million-dollar-amazon-kindle-catfishing-scam/
======
raverbashing
The surprising part is "MacKeeper Security Research center", which for a BS
product was not expected

